# Datenbanken, Integrität und Co.



## Fenixx (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die grundsätzliche Frage, ob meine Antworten zu einer bereits gestellten Klausur korrekt sind. Hier die Fragen und meine vorgeschlagene Antwort:

1a.) Nennen sie 2 Maßnahmen zur Datensicherheit:
- Regelmäßige Sicherung der Daten
- Schutz vor Manipulation durch Erstellung von Zugriffsrechten

1.b) Nennen sie 2 Eigenschaften eines Schlüssels:
- Ein Schlüssel kennzeichnet ein Tupel eindeutig
- Alle Nicht-Schlüsselfelder sind vollständig vom Schlüssel abhängig (2. Normalform vorausgesetzt)

1.c) Was versteht man allgemein unter Integrität?
- Integrität = Konsistenz = Widerspruchsfreiheit von Daten

1.d.) Was bedeutet referenzielle Integrität?
- Miteinander in Beziehung stehende Daten können nicht unterschiedliche Werte annehmen (z.B. Primärschlüssel und Fremdschlüssel)
- Änderungen des Primärschlüssels werden an Detailtabelle weitergegeben
- Beim Löschen eines Datensatzes der Mastertabelle werden alle mit ihm verknüpften Datensätze der Detailtabelle gelöscht

1.e.) Nennen sie 2 Eigenschaften einer Relation:
- Setzt zwei Tabellen in Beziehung zu einander 
- Kennzeichnet die Art der Beziehung (1:1, 1:n, m:n) 

Sind die Antworten zu den Fragen falsch bzw. unvollständig? Die Art der Fragestellung ist meistens mein Problem.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2007)

wobei sowas allgemein in die Welt gefragt immer recht seltsam ist,

die meisten Fragen a la 'Nennen sie x Eigenschaften' müssten doch 1:1 im Skript beantwortet werden,
beim Rest ist auch hauptsächlich das relevant, was in deiner  Vorlesung als relevant vermittelt wurde..


----------



## Fenixx (18. Sep 2007)

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Klausur. Da die Fragen leider immer sehr allgemein gehalten sind, muss man den Lehrer immer für Details nachfragen.

Das Hauptproblem ist: Die meisten Lehrer kennen nur "ihre" Lösung und akzeptieren selten andere Ansichten. Deshalb die Fragen: Werden die Fragen durch meine Antworten ausreichend beantwortet? Sind sie falsch, oder unvollständig?

Es handelt sich um relationale Datenbanken.


----------

